# Vision problems



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I kow I'm seeing things a different and it feels more in my eyes than in my head lately, but I don't know what's different. My visual perspective just seems... off

Can anyone here describe/explain it, so I know whether or not I'm experiencing the same things as many of you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

for me its like a blurry kind of thing where i cant see everything clearly, nothing has depth to it, no feeling come from just emptiness. I wouldn't see the difference between looking at a sunset and looking at a piece of crap. My eyes can only focus on very small area. Whatever it is im looking at, it just gives off this lifeless feeling of nothingness. Sort of like a very lucid dream. Very hard to explain, i think words can only explain it to a certain degree.


----------



## distantdawn (Dec 17, 2005)

I have tried so hard to explain this to people. It's like if it wasn't for the fact that my vision is off, maybe I wouldn't be having these problems. :shock: The concept of seeing things through the eyes bothers me. :shock:


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

My visual symptoms are horrible, definetely the worst part of my DP/DR. Its hard for me to visually see things as a whole. For example, when i look outside my front door, theres a car in the driveway, pavement, grass, a mailbox, street signs and the street. All of these things I used to be able to see just looking straight forward, without having to look around to find them. Now, Im lucky if i can see just the car and the pavement clearly. I also cant stare at something for more than a couple seconds, or else my eyes will automatically move themselves away from the object. Hard to explain, but if you experiecne this then youll know what im talking about. Things will also appear brighter or darker than usual. Some objects will appear wavy, kind of like looking at them through a plastic bottle or shallow water. I also see after-images of objects, especially under flourescent lights. For example, if i look at a poster on my wall with the lights on, then look away, i will see the exact same writing that was on that poster in the opposite color.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

> For example, if i look at a poster on my wall with the lights on, then look away, i will see the exact same writing that was on that poster in the opposite color.


Thats called a negative after image


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

my vision sucks too. it was already bad but now its worse. everything is bad really. all my senses. i see a lot of floaters dots, lines whatever else, but i'm used to that, what bothers me is my peripheral vision is like gone. i cannot see from the sides. that bothers me. its so hard to play basketball like that cuz i can't see the whole court like i used to. i was thinking of going to the eye docs to see why my vision sucks all together, but this might all just be part of dp/dr. i hope it gets better. its also hard to play basketball because you need your hands, and i have hands, but i don't feel like it do. i know i have them cuz otherwise i wouldn't be typing this, but sense of feel, touch, awareness are gone, so i don't feel like i am doing anything. somehow i can still shoot. don't know how but i can. but i really feel no joy in anything my vision you can call me blind. without my glasses or contacts i am blind actually. legally, but now peripheral is gone as well as the whole things seeming 3d and real and clear. its just one big huge fog that does not want to lift.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I just read a bit about the aura you see when you are having a migraine being part of the symtoms of this and it is weird but I had one of those a week or so ago. I have trouble with fuzziness and whirling things that I can't describe. My ears ring so loudly that I can't sleep at night. All of this is just so weird. I guess the best that I can say is don't feel alone in this.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

I also have the gamut of visual symptoms but my anxiety relating to this problem has receded over the years, unfortunately being replaced with some sort of PTSD.

GAH


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

j_utah said:


> > For example, if i look at a poster on my wall with the lights on, then look away, i will see the exact same writing that was on that poster in the opposite color.
> 
> 
> Thats called a negative after image


i think that's very normal, everybody has this not?
this ain't cause off the dp, i think

for the rest, yeah, lately it has been my vision that bothers me
so fucking hard to study, those white papers...


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Everybody has some sort of experience with afterimages but not to the degree of a person suffering from HPPD or anxiety-induced vision problems. The strange thing for me is that sometimes I'm looking at black text on a white paper and it looks very blurry or almost as if I'm seeing a "double image". However, at other times I can see the page and text just fine.I'm not sure if this is because of HPPD and lighting or if it is purely psychological.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got HPPD, and it seems to get worse arbitrarily and not follow any sort of rhyme and reason. I could go a couple days with only minor blurs and streaks only to get surprised by a giant floater from hell on the way to class that will scare me shitless.

Nice avy scattered, i'm a huge BOC fan.


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

My problem is mostly visual static. I don't notice it as much in the light, but my nightvision sucks. Everything is grainy. I can see all these tiny white speckkles all over my vision when i close my eyes. The after images from lights are also very strong. Sometimes after i look at a light and close my eyes i can see the shape strongly. Then it will sometimes change color and form and move about my range of vision. its strange. These images form some interesting patterns sometimes.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

My main problem with vision is that I feel like everything I see is very powerful in my mind. Thangs stand out more, I don't realy know how to explain this but it's like it hurts my brain to look at things. The brightness is the same but its like everything I see is activating my whole brain or something. My eyes are always bloodshot and I get headachs from this very often, I also have to rub my eyes all the time as if they are going to pop out or something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a comment about "static vision." First, my DR started only a few months ago, but as a kid, I could see the static in my vision at times, if I looked for it. It freaked me out at first, but then I forgot about it, and it would go away.

So, I think that all people, if they know what to look for, will see static vision.

And, static vision was not one of my DR symptoms until a few days ago when I looked at this site, then started thinking about it, and it hit me all at once and has been persisting for two or so days now.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

I started getting the "static vision" soon after my onset of DP/DR. At first I thought it was a reoccurrence of my drug-using past (weird since i had not seen anything like it in 2 years sincee i quit using drugs before the bad dp/dr). Now after hearing all these other stories of DP/DR peple having it I just don't know. My static vision is very clearly this: i am always seeing through a field of swirly translucent "electric" dots which sometimes present themselves as tracers (although rarely). I can always see them but they are most noticeable when im looking at brightly lit thing, or in daytime, the sky, the computer screen, etc. its really been getting on my damn nerves lately although ive had this vision problem for about a year and a half straight. my hope is that somehow i can make this dp/dr recede with medication and therapy and that the vision will go with it. i hope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

[quote name="freesong"]I just read a bit about the aura you see when you are having a migraine being part of the symtoms of this and it is weird but I had one of those a week or so ago. I have trouble with fuzziness and whirling things that I can't describe. quote]

You've hit on something here Feesong. As your probably aware there are two distinctive types of migraine, the big huge bad ass painfull headache migraine (which is the most common) and then theres the aura migraine. I used to get the aura migraine from the ages of 13 to about 19. I havent had one for 5 years.

I noticed when i began to experience DP with anxiety that the symtoms are very similar to the aura that one gets before the onset of a aura migraine. When my shrink found out i had a past history of aura migraine and i now have DP he told me he believes that there may be a strong link going on there.

Just thought you should know that :wink:


----------

